# great pattern site



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

a shout out to our fellow KPer...check out the rest of her offerings 
http://stitcheryprojects.com/2012/05/16/shell-and-post-stitch-ripple-afghan/ :sm02:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful pattern, thank you.


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

Great link. Lots of really good stuff. Many thanks. :sm24:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you! Lots of patterns there.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

awesome site


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I printed several hat patterns...thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## Sewdiane (Jun 24, 2016)

Great site and thanks for the link. I like that she has hat patterns that can be done on straight needles for the beginner.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I have used several of her patterns.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I enjoy looking at her patterns.
????


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I just printed out 5 patterns. Just now need more time to do all I have going.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Found this site a while back and love it.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

thank you, I need to get busy knitting my latest grand-babies hats!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice site. Thanks


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for posting the link


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you! printed some patterns! Wish she had given directions for knitting in the round for some of he beautiful hats!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks much.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for posted the link. I really liked the hats for charity. Thanks again.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Great site with clear, concise instructions - thanks for the link!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

rjazz said:


> a shout out to our fellow KPer...check out the rest of her offerings
> http://stitcheryprojects.com/2012/05/16/shell-and-post-stitch-ripple-afghan/ :sm02:


great site


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this--it is quite different!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------

